# more snow for nebraska



## gerbinator (Jan 23, 2010)

hopefully no sleep tonight 1-3 I sub for a hospital which means .25 of inch and Im scraping concrete until it stops then clean up tucking corners and so on .HOSPITAL greatest plow contract ever for time .Im working when everyone else is waiting for snow to stop or a couple inches.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

All our accounts are on a 1" trigger.....


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

well im just waiting. got 1" so far. there might be enough for me to plow my residentials.


----------



## gerbinator (Jan 23, 2010)

This has been a great year for us so far prayin it continues last year kinda sucked


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

same here as soon as it hits 1" inch im off to do my residentals then off to do snow for my work 5am is when were going out


----------

